# Spiratone Film Loader



## PWhite214 (Mar 5, 2015)

I saw this gadget on the big auction site the other day. 











Spiratone film loader for 135 and 120 stainless steel reels.  For $10.00 I had to have it.

I was not sure it would work, but thought I would give it a try.  I loaded it a couple of times watching, then eyes closed.  Easier than I thought it would be. 

I could not find a date on the instructions.  I don't remember seeing anything like this in the photo magazine ads late 60's and 70's,  At least an interesting addition to my collection.

Phil


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2015)

In some ways, good ol' Fred was was ahead of his time.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2015)

480sparky said:
			
		

> In some ways, good ol' Fred was was ahead of his time.



I don't think the man ever saw a gadget or piece of photgraphica he wasn't fond of. His book is simply amazing, and filled with all types of unusual photographica.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 6, 2015)

I found a Spiratone Ad in April 1981 Popular Photography



 

It came with a clamp to hold it to a table.  

Phil


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 7, 2015)

What book Derrel? Spiratone is an interesting story, I have a couple of odds & ends, filters etc. made by them


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 7, 2015)

I had that Spiratone film loader. Just help make that curve of the film with the fingers before it goes into the feeder. Had a few of those catalog items, stuff a high school student could afford.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> What book Derrel? ......



Maybe this one?

The History of Photography As Seen Through the Spira Collection S. F. Spira Eaton S. Lothrop Jr. Jonathan B. Spira 9780893819538 Amazon.com Books


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, that is the book. Thanks 480sparky. I bought the book several years ago as a remainder from a book wholesale outfit for a ridiculously low price. Mr. Spira accumulated one of the most comprehensive collections of photographic equipment and gadgets one can imagine! I think his own personal experience with so,so many oddball devices, devices which spanned many decades of time, is one of the reasons the Spiratone line of products had so many neat items...he LOVED the whole photo industry.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2015)

Derrel said:


> ......... Mr. Spira accumulated one of the most comprehensive collections of photographic equipment and gadgets one can imagine!........



We was far more than just a collector.  He managed to rebrand a lot of stuff manufactured off-shore under the Spiratone label.  He had a keen ability for marketing.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/14/arts/14spira.html


ETA: I'm sure you knew this, Darrel,  I just posted it for everyone's benefit.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you. You guys need to stop helping me spend money! lol


----------

